# Gurkha beauty under the stars



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Smoking a Gurkha Beauty Robusto under the stars. Im propped up against the old Buick, looking at the stars, waiting for the State of Origin to start.
Geez its getting cold!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Great way to start the day--very nice!*


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> *Great way to start the day--very nice!*


Paul, im actually ending the day! Its 8pm Wednsday here.... But yeah, great way to end the day!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Noon over here!  But I love that Ghurkha! I have one left, don't wonne smoke him because than it's over and out! :baffled:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice stick - perfect way to wind down a day.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good looking smoke.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

I love the smell of a Stogie in the morning!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

What kinda Buick ya got bro? I've got an 83 being restored to a lowrider right now.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That's the way to end the day!!!


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Great way to end the day. That is the best cigar I've smoked.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice,,,,,,,.......


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good way to end the day!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nothing like a Buick and a good cigar.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome way to end the night


----------

